# Air Weapons Ranges Near Bagotville



## Gorgo (5 Jan 2014)

Quick question:  When the folks of 409 and 410 Squadron need to do air weapons training with their CF-188s, they've got the Primrose Lake AWR just north of Cold Lake itself.  What about the people in 425 Squadron in Bagotville?  Do they have an AWR they can use or what happens?


----------



## slayer/raptor (5 Jan 2014)

I controlled and had them drop a few times in Valcartier ranges, although very small impact.  I also controlled them a lot in Gagetown too.


----------

